# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Hilmi Özkök Kimdir?

## ceyda

hilmi-ozkok-2.jpg
Eğitim hayatına Turgutlu'da bulunan Namık Kemal ilkokulu'nda başladı. Daha sonra Bursa Işıklar Askeri Lisesi'nde öğrenim gördü. Özkök, 1959 yılında Kara Harp Okulu'nu birincilikle tamamlayıp, 1961 yılında da Topçu Okulu'ndan mezun oldu. Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'na bağlı çeşitli topçu birliklerinde 1970 yılına kadar batarya subaylığı ve batarya komutanlığı yapan Hilmi Özkök, 1972'de Kara Harp Akademisi'nden mezun oldu.
1975 yılında NATO Savunma Kolejinden mezun olmuştur. Kurmay subay olarak; 15 nci Piyade Er Eğitim Tugayında Harekat ve Eğitim Şube Müdürlüğü, NATO Güneydoğu Avrupa Müttefik Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Özel Silahlar Şube Müdürlüğünde Karargâh Subaylığı, Avrupa Müttefik Kuvvetleri Yüksek Karargâhı (SHAPE) Plan ve Prensipler Dairesinde Karargâh Subaylığı, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Plan ve Prensipler Başkanlığında Savunma Araştırma Şube Müdürlüğü, Milli Güvenlik Konseyi Genel Sekreterliğinde Özel Kalem Müdürlüğü ve Kara Harp Okulu Komutanlığında Öğrenci Alay Komutanlığı görevlerinde bulunmuştur.
1984 yılında Tuğgeneralliğe, 1988 yılında Tümgeneralliğe, 1992 yılında Korgeneralliğe, 1996 yılında da Orgeneralliğe terfi eden Orgeneral Özkök; Tuğgeneral rütbesi ile Genelkurmay Plan ve Harekat Daire Başkanlığı ve 70. Mekanize Piyade Tugay Komutanlığı, Tümgeneral rütbesi ile 28. Motorlu Piyade Tümen Komutanlığı ve Genelkurmay Personel Daire Başkanlığı, Korgeneral rütbesi ile NATO Türk Askeri Temsil Heyet Başkanlığı ve 7. Kolordu Komutanlığı, Orgeneral rütbesi ile NATO Güneydoğu Avrupa Müttefik Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı, Genelkurmay II. Başkanlığı, 1. Ordu Komutanlığı ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı görevlerinde bulunmuş ve 28 Ağustos 2002 tarihinde Genelkurmay Başkanlığına atanmıştır. 7. Kolordu Komutanı iken 241 PKK'lının öldürüldüğü Atmaca Harekâtı'nı yönetti.

----------

